# Websites ?



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I am currently looking into setting up a website to back up a business I am hoping to start. 

Can anyone give me tips/how to's/how not to's please? I don't know if it makes any difference but I have a Mac. I don't have a vast amount of computer knowledge but am a fast learner (usually LOL)

thanks in advance

hoggie


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Start by downloading a free graphic HTML editor. Nvu will do.

http://nvu.com/download.php

It works sort of like a clumsy word processor. Try to get a web page designed on your hard drive that suits you. You may wish to start with a free template that you can customize to your own needs.

http://www.freewebtemplates.com/

Once you get a website on your hard drive that you like, post back for advice on how and where to host it at a commercial server.


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

If your business is important to you, pay a professional to do your site. Amateur efforts often scare away clients/customers.

If you are determined to do it yourself, Nevada gave you good advice above. I would suggest you visit a library and checkout a websites for dummies type of book before you jump in.

RF


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Just like motocycle helmets.

If you got a 5 dollar head, buy a 5 dollar helmet.

If you have a good business, don't put it in a tar paper shack.

Lee


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Any guesses how much a professional job is likely to cost ?

I am only in the planning stages of business start-up and am trying to figure it all out before I get too far in and land in trouble - I have a very bruised backside from landing on it in the past 

hoggie


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

It really depends on your area of the country.

Depends on what you want.

Kind of a generic question like,

How much does it cost to build a house? Do you want windows, bathrooms, doors, etc.

What I would do is do up an RFP [ request for proposal ] detailing exactly what you want to see and how you want the site to work. Then shop that RFP around to different designers in the area and get quotes. Make sure you tell them everything you want. If you don't then the estimate isn't work the paper it is written on.

IMHO

Lee


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

Some web designers offer package deals. Most charge by the page and what's on it. A simple one pager with basic info and a couple pics would be about $125 and the price goes up from there. 

If you need a logo that is another expense. To register the logo costs about $375 and takes around a year.

Really great designers are scarce and you pay a premium for original design. If they use a template, the cost is a lot less. 


RF


----------

